

When Lift (new Obvious Co) Was Known as Mibbles - marshallk
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what_twitters_co-founders_appear_to_be_building_ne.php
Twitter's co-founders announced a new partner company for Obvious Corp today, called Lift.  They disclosed very few details.  But a previous iteration offers lots of clues.
======
drKarl
It is so sad that they choose a name already used by an established and well
known Scala Web Framework...

